# salt fork crappie



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

two of us put in eight hours on salt fork friday had 17 keepers. not many throw backs either. fishing was slow all day, but it is getting better i think. the lake is still high but all boat ramps looked usable. we used every color of jig we had, but never tried minnows. hope this info helps.


good luck


----------



## Duckaholic (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the report. I think once this water becomes stable it'll be on here and Seneca.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

how high do you think salt fork is over summer pool?


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

What a day on salt fork caught bass,crappie,walleye,musky even a bluegill all on artificial Plastics and 1-crankbait, and weightless lizard for bass Had a nice fish dinner on the grill at campground


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

salt fork crappie are turning on now. better get em while its good.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

heading to salt fork tomorrow. going after the crappie 1st then the eye's! any size on the crappie?


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

size getting better they are hot now. who nows what the weather will bring us doesnt look good, but the fish are prime


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

caught alot of crappie yesterday but not much size to them. cleaned 12 keepers. buddy caught 3 nice eye's jigging with minnies.


----------



## Brutus (Apr 25, 2004)

fished 9am 6pm caught nearly 100 crappie maybe 10 made 9". many fish appeared to still have eggs. Bluegills caught many more than 100 would not leave bait alone long enought to catch crappie. caught 4 white bass one was spilling milk when taking hook out. 1 lone wall/saugeye about 13". was a great day to be fishing and not a lot of people around. started with jig head tipped with minnow, later in day switched to jig head and tail. All fish were released to fight another day. As I was leaving there was a young couple with a small child fishing on the docks at the cabin Launch ramp catching small crappie as fast as the could bait in the water.:


----------

